# printer in error state



## pw29010 (Jun 24, 2007)

i have a epson xp 305 printer, its been working fine until this evening when i've tried printing and i get a message saying printer in error state. how do i fix this?
thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The information you have supplied is insufficient to properly advise you
What is the error state

What is the O/S

Is the printer used with usb connection or wirelessly

Start here
https://www.epson.co.uk/gb/en/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/support/11536

Normally your first approach would be to go Control Panel and depending on the Operating system click Devices and Printer if on Windows 7 and then go from there to ascertain the reason for the report OR
alternatively work from the screen on the printer where the message will be displayed

As here on this link where page 30 shows the error codes displayed on the pirnter screen
ftp://download.epson-europe.com/pub/download/3739/epson373961eu.pdf


----------



## pw29010 (Jun 24, 2007)

my printer is connected to my bt broadband hub via usb printer cable. there are no warning lights, i'm using windows 8


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My first advice is still the same
Use the link I sent and especially examine code as on the second link.
Additionally to that, as you are sending the print command to the hub exmaine the hub settings under adavanced on the hub using your admin password for the BT Hub and try the printer connected direct to the computer and see what occurs then.


----------



## pw29010 (Jun 24, 2007)

i've managed to get it working, had to install a driver using windows. thanks for the help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In case you come across the problems again and of course not knowing exactly what your error was

This is the recommended procedure for connection to the home hub
I have used it a few times and it works perfectly


1) Connect your printer to the USB port on the BT Home Hub

2) Start the Add New Printer Wizard

3) Select to Add a local printer and make sure that the automatically detect option is unticked

4) Click Next

5) Select create a new port and select Standard TCP/IP port from the list

6) Click Next

7) Click Next

8) Enter 192.168.1.253 in the printer name field and the port name will automatically be completed Checking of course in ther home hub your IP allocated to the printer.
I am sure you know that to access your hub, without all the unnecessary BT software installed from the CD you simply type in the address bar
bthomehub.home

9) Click Next

10) Select Custom and click the settings button

11) Select LPR

12) Select LPR Byte Counting Enabled

13) Enter the Queue Name as LPT1

14) Click OK

15) Click Next

16) Click Finish

17) Either select your printer from the list or insert the printer driver CD and click have disk

18) Click Next

19) Enter your printer name and select if you want it to be your default printer

20) Click Next

21) Select if you want to share your printer

22) Click Next

23) Print a Test Page

24) Click Next


----------



## pw29010 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks alot for that much appreciated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Would you please mark your topic solved, using the Mark Solved button on your post
Thank you


----------

